# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  افضل فيلم مقتبس من المجلة الشهيرة marvel....

## ابو العبد

صوت لأفضل فيلم مقتبس من مجلة MARVEL

----------


## ابو العبد

انا بشوف فيلم X-MEN هو كويس خاصة الجزء الثاني لانه كان في كثير من اظهار قوى الطفرة الجينية 
بس الجزء الثالث مش كثير ...ما كان في احداث مشوقة...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مرحبا
IRON MAN   &   GOUST RIDER
افلام مش حلوه حرام حد يصوتلها 
مالها قصة...ممتعة

----------

